# Interior Repaint and Molding installation



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Finished this one up today, installed crown in two rooms, and repainted.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks real nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good job John.How long were those runs? If there more than 16' you did a great job on your joints!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Aaron, yea long runs were over 26'. If you want to get better joints look into biscuits for joining. Takes about 10 minutes to do it, we glue ours and let them dry. We spray primed and 1st coated before installation.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks very good. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Damn...that seems like alot of craftsmanship. Don't think I'd have the patience for.We just miter and nail em together.Fill,sand & paint!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL well it isn't that big a deal really. You need the tool to do it. Like I said takes longer for the glue to dry.

You guys butt and cope or just miter both?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice stuff.


----------

